# Falta Pantalla Táctil en Nokia n97



## Simeneuro (Ago 29, 2011)

Olaa^^
Me he encontrado un nokia n97, funciona perfectamente, solo que... no tinee pantalla táctil, solo tiene la pantalla led, se ve que el dueño perdió dicha pantalla, y al ver que la tactilidad no funcionava, pues lo tiró....
Aquí unas fotos...






Como véis le fanta la pantalla táctil, pero tiene la  led, con lo cual es como unmovil normal, que se maneja con el teclado qwety slide.
Cuanto podría costar la carcasa esa de fuera con la pantalla táctil?
Salu2
PD: Es urgente porque estoy pensando venderlo y comprarme un tablet pc


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 29, 2011)

depende de las condiciones del equipo no le vas a sacr mucha plata...pero aquí en el foro no sé quién puede saber sobre esas pantallitas...deberías ir a una casa de repuestos de celular y listo


----------



## Deltaeco (Ago 29, 2011)

Hola amigo, accede a ebay y las consigues seguro, yo compre la del nokia 5800 por ebay a china y me costo sobre los 6 euros... y va muy bien ¡¡

saludosss

Mira por ejemplo aqui: http://cgi.ebay.es/PANTALLA-TACTIL-...4?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_186&hash=item5199c87490

saludos.


----------



## Simeneuro (Ago 29, 2011)

Muchas gracias, pero ya havia encontrado una pagina donde encontre la carcasa!
 ero esa que tu me diste está 8 eurtos más barata... ahora solo me queda ponerle el botón de desbloqueo, que está roto, es que la gnete hoy en día ya no cuida las cosas...
Salu2


----------



## Deltaeco (Sep 3, 2011)

jajaj ni que lo digas compañero ¡ eso si , fue suerte que encontraras uno ''' votado ''' que funcione¡¡ cuídate saludos.


----------

